# Convertir un archivo dxf a gerber



## fly (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola, tengo un circuito diseñado en autocad y necesito pasarlo a gerber. He utilizado programas para convertirlo a gerber peor ninguno me hace bien la conversión, me podeis hechar un cable? Gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 30, 2008)

crea el diseño desde el principio con el pcb wizard, es muy facil de utilizar


----------



## fly (Oct 30, 2008)

OK muchas gracias.


----------

